# Best EMT Prep Sight



## EMTFozzy (Mar 18, 2015)

I am looking to pass some information to some of my guys preparing for NREMT. I was wondering what the best site is for test prep. I am more looking into so I can have these guys see the NREMT style of questions for the most part. Thanks in advance!


----------



## machestnut (Mar 19, 2015)

EMTFozzy said:


> I am looking to pass some information to some of my guys preparing for NREMT. I was wondering what the best site is for test prep. I am more looking into so I can have these guys see the NREMT style of questions for the most part. Thanks in advance!



I am currently using EMTPrep.com.  I looked into a lot of different ones.  I was using Limmer Creative, but I like they way EMTprep.com has the categories broken down and the questions seemed to be more like the NREMT exam.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 19, 2015)

Navigate Test Prep from JB Learning
$30 app for iPhone - all you will need
No recurring charges - keep it forever


----------



## ecphotoman (Mar 19, 2015)

EMTFozzy said:


> I am looking to pass some information to some of my guys preparing for NREMT. I was wondering what the best site is for test prep. I am more looking into so I can have these guys see the NREMT style of questions for the most part. Thanks in advance!


Honestly the best prep I found was the Cliff's Notes EMT Basic crash course. It cost $18 and came with a ton of practice tests and quizzes. I finished EMT school and waited a year before taking my test. I used this book two weeks before the test and passed on the first shot. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## EMTFozzy (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks guys. Its mainly so my guys can get a feel for how the NREMT asks there questions.


----------



## machestnut (Mar 20, 2015)

EMTFozzy said:


> Thanks guys. Its mainly so my guys can get a feel for how the NREMT asks there questions.


www.EMTprep.com


----------



## RedAirplane (Mar 28, 2015)

The best sight for anything is always 20/20.


----------



## ipkes (Apr 4, 2015)

I used jblearning.com and found great success with it, check it out! I passed national easy


----------



## samiam (Apr 4, 2015)

*Site 


Sorry, had to do it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 4, 2015)

every week. Every damn week


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 20, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> View attachment 1925
> 
> Navigate Test Prep from JB Learning
> $30 app for iPhone - all you will need
> No recurring charges - keep it forever




Thank God for this thread. I just bought this app, got do some studying.


----------

